# Battle of the Sexes!



## lifeflower (Dec 5, 2015)

So, as I dream of my future snakes and go over the list, and think of what I have now, I have realized that I have a slight gender bias. I seem to be more fond of female snakes to male snakes. This seems to go for more animals as well. I have my breeding geckos of course I need more females to males, but when I think about it...I actually like the girls MORE....I have a girl dog, a girl cat, a girl horse, and 4 female snakes....and as I think of owning more snakes, I find myself more inclined to want a female of some peices, or a male of others for no real reason.Has anyone else experienced this kind of preference? If so, does it have any particular reason? (Other than breeding purposes)


----------



## Snapped (Dec 6, 2015)

Good question, I'm more inclined to favor male snakes, maybe because females (of most species of animals) can be a bit hormonal. (thinking of myself )

I've got two male pythons.

With regard to horses, I had one mare who was a sweetheart, but I still prefer geldings though.

I've got a female and a male cat, the male is a nutcase/temperamental, and the girl is gentle and sweet.

The dogs, one of each, but I prefer male dogs, because bitches can be....well...bitches.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 6, 2016)

With my reptiles I have my favourites but it doesn't seem to be gender based lol, Stryker and Artie (sister and brother) where from my first clutch I ever hatched and are clear favourites  
While I prefer my male bluey he's friendlier.
I prefer my female cat over her brother though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

